# Black Star Line Ltd.



## SonOfaCaptain (Dec 7, 2015)

Hope learn more about the Ghanian shipping line from the early 60's.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning, Marine News supplement for December 2016 has full company history.
Ted.


----------



## SonOfaCaptain (Dec 7, 2015)

Good morning Ted, Is there a link to the supplement?


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning , only if you are a member of the World Ship Society.
Ted.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

It is a pretty good article, a few good pictures as well.


----------

